# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  أفضل ما قرأت في حياتي

## ابوهشام صوان

أفضل عبارة قرأتها في حياتي لحد الأن طبعا بعد كتاب الله و كلام رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم هي : 
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في كتابه المشهور ( الفوائد ) :إذا﻿ أصبح العبد وأمسى وليس همه إلا الله وحده تحمّل الله عنه سبحانه حوائجه كلها، وحمل عنه كلّ ما أهمّه، وفرّغ قلبه لمحبته، ولسانه لذكره، وجوارحه لطاعته ، وإن أصبح وأمسى والدنيا همه حمّله الله همومها وغمومها وأنكادها ووكَلَه إلى نفسه ، فشغل قلبه عن محبته بمحبة الخلق ، ولسانه عن ذكره بذكرهم، وجوارحه عن طاعته بخدمتهم وأشغالهم، فهو يكدح كدح الوحوش في خدمة غيره.. فكلّ من أعرض عن عبودية الله وطاعته ومحبته بُلِيَ بعبودية المخلوق ومحبته وخدمته

----------


## الأصيلة

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحن انتقاء رائع بورك فيك

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الله اكبر فعلاً رائعة بمعنى الكلمة 
رحم الله الامام ابن القيم واسكنه الفردوس الاعلى

----------


## أبو الصادق

نعم و الله!
هذا هو التوكل الحقيقي و تسليم الأمر لله رب العالمين
في الحديث :" لو أنكم توكلتم على الله حق توكله لرزقكم كما يرزق الطير تغدو خماصاً و تروح بطاناً " رواه أحمد و الترمذي و قال: حسن صحيح .

اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا و انفعنا بما علمتنا

----------


## ابوهشام صوان

قال ابن الجوزي :
إن للخلوة تأثيرات تبين في الجلوة؛ كم من مؤمن بالله - عز وجل - يحترمه عند الخلوات فيترك ما يشتهي حذراً من عقابه، أو رجاء لثوابه، أو إجلالاً له؛ فيكون بذلك الفعل كأنه طرح عوداً هندياً على مجمر، فيفوح طيبه، فيستنشقه الخلائق، ولا يدرون أين هو. 
وعلى قدر المجاهدة في ترك ما يهوى تقوى محبته، أو على مقدار زيادة دفع ذلك المحبوب المتروك يزيد الطيب، ويتفاوت تفاوت العود. 
فترى عيون الخلق تعظم هذا الشخص، وألسنتهم تمدحه، ولا يعرفون ولا يقدرون على وصفه؛ لبعدهم عن حقيقة معرفته. 
وقد تمتد هذه الأراييح بعد الموت على قدرها؛ فمنهم من يذكر بالخير مدة مديدة، ثم ينسى، ومنهم من يذكر مائة سنة ثم يخفى ذكره، وقبره، ومنهم أعلام يبقى ذكرهم أبداً. 
وعلى عكس هذا من هاب الخلق، ولم يحترم خلوته بالحق؛ فإنه على قدر مبارزته بالذنوب، وعلى مقادير تلك الذنوب يفوح منه ريح الكراهة؛ فتمقته القلوب؛ فإن قل مقدار ما جن قل ذكر الألسن له بالخير وبقي مجرد تعظيمه وإن كثر كان قصارى الأجر سكوت الناس عنه لا يمدحونه ولا يذمونه. ص 301 - 302

----------


## ابوهشام صوان

قال ابن الجوزي :
من تفكر في عواقب الدنيا أخذ الحذر ومن أيقن بطول الطريق تأهب للسفر‏.‏ 
ما أعجب أمرك يا من يوقن بأمر ثم ينساه ويتحقق ضرر حال ثم يغشاه ‏ وتخشى الناس واللّه أحق أن تخشاه ‏"‏‏.‏ 
تغلبك نفسك على ما تظن ولا تغلبها على ما تستيقن‏.‏ 
أعجب العجائب سرورك بغرورك وسهوك في لهوك عما قد خبىء لك‏.‏ 
تغتر بصحتك وتنسى دنو السقم وتفرح بعافيتك غافلاً عن قرب الألم‏.‏ 
لقد أراك مصرع غيرك مصرعك وأبدى مضجع سواك - قبل الممات - مضجعك‏.‏ 
كأنّك لم تسمع بأخبار من مضى ولم تر في الباقين ما يصنع الدهر‏!‏ فإن كنت لا تدري فتلك ديارهم محاها مجال الرّيح بعدك والقبر‏!‏ كم رأيت صاحب منزل ما نزل لحده حتى نزل‏!‏‏.‏ 
وكم شاهدت والي قصر وليه عدوه لما عزل‏!‏‏.‏ 
فيا من كل لحظة إلى هذا يسري وفعله فعل من لا يفهم ولا يدري‏.‏ 
وكيف تنام العين وهي قريرة ولم تدر من أيّ المحلين تنزل فصل لا تحم حول الحمى من قارب الفتنة بعدت عنه السلامة‏.‏ 
ومن ادعى الصبر وكل إلى نفسه‏.‏ 
ورب نظرة لم تناظر‏!‏‏.‏ 
وأحق الأشياء بالضبط والقهر اللسان والعين‏.‏ 
فإياك إياك أن تغتر بعزمك على ترك الهوى مع مقاربة الفتنة‏.‏ 
فإن الهوى مكايد‏.‏ 
وكم من شجاع في صف الحرب اغتيل فأتاه ما لم يحتسب ممن يأنف النظر إليه‏!‏ واذكر حمزة مع وحشي‏.‏ 
واغضض الطرف تسترح من غرام تكتسي فيه ثوب ذل وشين فبلاء الفتى موافقة النفس وبدء الهوى طموح العين فصل حالة القلب مع العبادة أعظم المعاقبة أن لا يحس المعاقب بالعقوبة‏.‏ 
وأشد من ذلك أن يقع السرور بما هو عقوبة كالفرح بالمال الحرام والتمكن من الذنوب‏.‏ 
ومن هذه حاله لا يفوز بطاعة‏.‏ 
وإني تدبرت أحوال أكثر العلماء والمتزهدين فرأيتهم في عقوبات لا يحسون بها ومعظمها من قبل طلبهم للرياسة‏.‏ 
فالعالم منهم يغضب إن رد عليه خطؤه والواعظ متصنع بوعظه والمتزهد منافق أو مراء‏.‏ 
فأول عقوباتهم إعراضهم عن الحق شغلاً بالخلق‏.‏ 
ومن خفي عقوباتهم سلب حلاوة المناجاة ولذة التعبد‏.‏ 
إلا رجال مؤمنون ونساء مؤمنات يحفظ الله بهم الأرض بواطنهم كظواهرهم بل أجلى وسرائرهم كعلانيتهم بل أحلى وهممهم عند الثريا بل أعلى‏.‏ 
فالناس في غفلاتهم وهم في قطع فلاتهم تحبهم بقاع الأرض وتفرح بهم أملاك السماء‏.‏ نسأل الله عز وجل التوفيق لاتباعهم وأن يجعلنا من أتباعهم‏.‏

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

جزاك الله عنَّا خيرًا، ورحم الله هذا الجبل الأشمّ !..

----------


## عادل ديدو

بارك الله فيك

----------


## الحافظة

نفع الله بكم .. رب اجعل همنا مايرضيك عنا ويقربنا إليك. ..

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

من أفضل ما قرأتُ : كتاب (( حفظ العُمْر )) لابن الجوزي، وهو كتاب ماتعٌ جداً.

----------


## الإحترام

نفعنا الله جميعا بما نتعلم

----------


## ابوهشام صوان

نعم هو كتاب اكثر من رائع و له تعليقات صوتية لطيفة من الشيخ صالح العصيمي

----------


## ابوهشام صوان

امين

----------


## أرسلان أُورماري

الكتاب كله رائع وماتع ومفيد 

جزاك الله خيراً ,, اختيار ولا اروع منه .!

----------

